# Re-enrollment to the CF  Questions



## dardt (8 Feb 2006)

Kincanucks hopefully you can answer this one for me.

I'm a previous OCdt (DEO 2005, AEC) who was released from the CF in Dec. after failing the small party tasking portion of basic officer training. I'd like to know if / when I can re-apply for both Officer / NCM positions. What factors would be considered in the process and if such applications are at all that common.


----------



## kincanucks (8 Feb 2006)

dardt said:
			
		

> Kincanucks hopefully you can answer this one for me.
> 
> I'm a previous OCdt (DEO 2005, AEC) who was released from the CF in Dec. after failing the small party tasking portion of basic officer training. I'd like to know if / when I can re-apply for both Officer / NCM positions. What factors would be considered in the process and if such applications are at all that common.



The minimum waiting period after release is six months and your re-enrolment depends on what your release item was.  Whether it was voluntary or it was unfavourable and stated that you shouldn't be in the CF.  If it is unfavourable then a file review will be conducted to see where you shortcomings were and then you will be interviewed to determine whether those shortcomings are still an issue and then a decision will be made whether or not a re-enrolment will be sought.  If it was a voluntary release then the circumstances of your release will be discussed and it will be determined whether those circumstances are still an issue.  Re-enrolment applications are very common and I have seen people who have been involuntarily released return later to re-enrol and have turned out to be excellent CF members.  In most cases it was a maturity issue.  If it is determined that your shortcomings were because of poor leadership skills then perhaps a stint as a NCM will be beneficial.


----------



## inverc (14 Feb 2006)

Does any one out there have any feed back on X military returning back to the military after they have been out for over 10 years.


----------



## Insanehuman (14 Feb 2006)

Quiters!


----------



## big bad john (14 Feb 2006)

Insanehuman said:
			
		

> Quiters!



Grow up and get real!


----------



## Insanehuman (14 Feb 2006)

Zat waz a joke


----------



## MikeL (14 Feb 2006)

Insanehuman said:
			
		

> Zat waz a joke




Spell in normal English, an no stupid remarks..



Anyways, in my old unit we had a guy who got out of the Army in the early '90s after spending some time in the Seaforth Highlanders an British Army, joined back up in '03. He didn't really like having to redo all his courses, but he did well. His prior experiance helped himself on the courses, aswell as other recruits. We also had a guy who was also in the Seaforth Highlanders for a few years an got out in the early/mid '90s an joined back up in '02(I think) as a officer.


----------



## big bad john (14 Feb 2006)

Insanehuman your first comment on this thread was rude and offensive, not funny.  I predict that if you don't control yourself that you'll find that many more people are put out besides the two of us here so far.  You are already on a 'Verbal Warning', are you trying to crank it up?

Get yourself togeather.  This is not a game or a forum for your amusement.


----------



## mdh (14 Feb 2006)

> Does any one out there have any feed back on X military returning back to the military after they have been out for over 10 years.



Reserve or regular force?


----------



## redleafjumper (14 Feb 2006)

It would be interesting to hear from people who have gone through the process but this is what the CFRC site says.
This information is posted on: http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/CFmembers/past_CFmembers_e.aspx?bhcp=1

Re-enrolling in the CF
There are many advantages to re-enrolling fully qualified personnel. Tremendous savings are achieved by cutting down on the cost of training, and those returning to the CF are an indicator to serving personnel that the Canadian Forces remains an employer of choice. 

In addition to ensuring that the candidate satisfies the basic eligibility criteria, a verification of former service is required when a former member of the Regular or Reserve Force applies to re-enrol in the Canadian Forces. According to the number of years that have passed since they were in service and the reasons for their liberation, former members may be categorized in the following groups: 
Unskilled - those who require complete training; 
Recruit School By-Pass (RSBP) - those who require MOC training; 
Semi-Skilled - those who have some MOC relevant skills but will require some training; and 
Skilled - those who are fully employable on enrolment. 
The calculations for Rank, MOC Qualification Level, Incentive pay Category (IPC), Incentive Credit (IC) and Time Credit for Promotion (TCP) will be provided by CFRG HQ and are based upon the results obtained from the PLAR process and the applicant’s prior service.  

Has anyone out there gone through this process?


----------



## kcdist (14 Feb 2006)

Very interesting topic.

I have been pondering this for a number of months, however, it appears that the negative factors that lead me to leave are still present.

That said, I am very interested how the new government's policies on defence will pan out, and if it will lead to an actual real increases in manpower, such as the re-introduction of a new regiment or two. Getting in at the ground floor would be rather exciting.

I am still open to the idea of re-joining, but I would sure like to hear any real life stories of someone rejoining who has been out for, say, a decade.


----------



## kincanucks (14 Feb 2006)

If you released more than ten years ago you will be required to attend the BMQ for NCMs and the IAP/BOTP for officers and any MOC qualifications that you may have earned during your previous service  will be assessed for currency.  You may be granted some qualifications and you may not be granted any.  Every file with these circumstances is assessed on a case by case basis.  Now if you were a technician in the CF and while a civilian you work in a similar area then you would be considered as keeping your previous CF skills current and then you may be granted some qualifications.  However, if you were in the Infantry and while a civilian you worked as a salesperson then you would probably be doing everything all over again.  Lets face it unless you use the skills that you have been taught in the CF they will become useless over time.  Again every file with these circumstances is assessed on a case by case basis.


----------



## Kat Stevens (14 Feb 2006)

Insanehuman said:
			
		

> Zat waz a joke



Usually, I can recognize a joke, mostly because they're funny.


----------



## DG-41 (15 Feb 2006)

Well, that's mine to answer I guess.

Retired from the Reserve in late '97 or maybe early '98. Decided this summer (2005) it was time to get back in.

Filled out the paperwork to transfer from the SRR back to the Primary Reserve, and about 2 weeks later I got a job offer that was basically "pick up exactly where you left off" - kept rank, kept qualifications, kept everything.

Medical 07:00 the next day. Issue kit 10:00. Issue ID card 14:00. Assemble, name, and pack kit 15:00. 20:00 on the bus to Stalwart Guardian. Arrive Pet 06:00 following day. 11:00 assigned as LO to C Sqn. 13:00, bashing my way across the Pet training area.

It took almost no time at all and I was thrown right back in to the deep end of the pool. All in all, pretty painless.

The magic word here may be "SRR" though. If you got all the way out and did *not* go to the SRR, then your experience may be different.

DG


----------



## regulator12 (15 Feb 2006)

realized my post was not relevent to your subject, i dont have experience with 10 years or more.....good luck.....


----------



## mdh (15 Feb 2006)

I can only speak for the reserve world but I was out for more than 20 years before coming back as a rather "mature" re-enrollment.

I think there are three observations I can make for anyone contemplating a return to service after an extended absence.

1. Culture shock: it's not easy returning to the military fold after a prolonged absence and getting used to the hierarchy and formality of military life. This can often be underestimated especially if you've been successful in your civvy career; you are generally at a level where you're master of your own cubicle and you've earned your civvy career stripes. In the military, chances are you'll be starting from the bottom again.

2. Demographic shock: everyone will seem awfully young and with the odd exception among senior NCOs and some officers - you _will_ be old and likely self-conscious about it. In the army this presents a physical challenge and despite collegial entreaties that you can easily overcome this - you will still feel the pain.

3. Sticker shock: the price of getting into the game again can be expensive from the point of time - and possibly - money (living for several weeks on 2Lt. pay without a top-up may strain family finances). When I originally thought about getting back in training times were still in the MITCP category - today they have escalated considerably and getting enough time off to participate in training is a major obstacle - especially if you have a demanding civvy job which won't allow huge blocks of time being taken off - plus the impact on family may be challenging.

Overall I think the results of bringing guys back in from the cold are mixed. The army reserve is still pretty much focused on students (for obvious reasons, they got the time and they are less likely to whine) and they haven't been very successful in getting more established folk to come into the armouries.

Food for thought?? - (and maybe a reality check),

cheers, mdh


----------



## redleafjumper (15 Feb 2006)

mdh, were you on SHR/SRR when you went back?  Your post sounds like a good realistic assessment of the challenges of "getting back in".
Perhaps there needs to be some sort  of "retreading" to bring in people who have been out for awhile, such what as existed 50+ years ago to bring back WW2 veterans and their experience for use in the Korean War.


----------



## Kat Stevens (15 Feb 2006)

If I didn't have to pay back my pension, I'd be back in tomorrow!  ;D


----------



## RangerRay (15 Feb 2006)

This question is moot since there's no unit close to me, but I'm curious.

In 97 I left the Primary Reserve for the Supp List as a corporal in the infantry.  The highest qualification I attained was QL4 Infantry Communications.

How easy would it be for me to get back in the Primary Reserve, were there a unit nearby that I could parade with?


----------



## kincanucks (16 Feb 2006)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> This question is moot since there's no unit close to me, but I'm curious.
> 
> In 97 I left the Primary Reserve for the Supp List as a corporal in the infantry.  The highest qualification I attained was QL4 Infantry Communications.
> 
> How easy would it be for me to get back in the Primary Reserve, were there a unit nearby that I could parade with?



It is up to the reserve HQ as to what quals you will get and all you have to do is apply at a unit and you don't have to go through the CFRC/D if you are still on the Supp List that is.


----------



## mdh (16 Feb 2006)

> mdh, were you on SHR/SRR when you went back?  Your post sounds like a good realistic assessment of the challenges of "getting back in".
> Perhaps there needs to be some sort  of "retreading" to bring in people who have been out for awhile, such what as existed 50+ years ago to bring back WW2 veterans and their experience for use in the Korean War.



Hi redleafjumper,

No I wasn't SRR and my military skills were too "degraded" for much in the way of equivalencies (with maybe the exception of drill which was burned into my consciousness, probably forever ).

I think you raise a good point about "retreading" folks who want to comeback. 

How this would work I don't know (there probably could be a more compressed approach to BMQ with a refresher, for example, rather than a total re-do of stuff that most former military guys already know too well) - but despite quite a bit of "evangelizing" on behalf of the militia for potential "older" recruits (some with military experience some without) among friends, colleagues and family who are initially interested, once they find out what training commitments are required, they usually pass. (Generally speaking they can commit to evenings, some weekends, and even a couple of weeks in the summer - but beyond that it gets tricky especially with MOC courses which can run several weeks.)

However, the truth is that there has been zero interest in even looking at this issue in our neck of the woods (despite lots of rhetoric about "community footprint" and the importance of getting established members of the community into the primary reserves), and I suspect the real reason is that it's too complicated administratively to undertake such an initiative - students are just an easier target market and the infrastructure already exists to get them into the system.

cheers, mdh


----------



## RangerRay (16 Feb 2006)

Even if I was able to get back in, I would have a problem with getting on courses.

Getting on a 4 - 6 week course in the summer would be next to impossible for me.  My best bet would be night/weekend warrior courses, but they wouldn't be as good of quality as those run at Battle School.


----------



## mdh (16 Feb 2006)

> Getting on a 4 - 6 week course in the summer would be next to impossible for me.  My best bet would be night/weekend warrior courses, but they wouldn't be as good of quality as those run at Battle School.



My point exactly, Rangerray, and we lose a great potential asset for the reserve world. 

The quick and dirty solution? Do the night/weekend warrior courses (if they existed) designed for guys like us - and if you need to deploy - do a workup and fix the training delta so that you're ready to rock in the real world.... 8)

cheers, mdh


----------



## Mamma Bear (16 Feb 2006)

Well it can be done....trust me went thru Cornwallis in `86 (Basic Training) did my 3`s in Borden and then was posted to NDMC...spent 4 glorious years in the military then poof along came the Rug Rat. So a choice had to be made 2 medics both posted to field units what is a Mom to do. So i got out and started raising my child...then it hit me I missed the military way too much so in `91 i headed to the Recruiting office and poof they were ready to take me again. Went thru all the bells and whistles just to find out on my Part 2 medical that i was Preggers again...So military life for me was on hold figured it was a sign to raise my children....So now my kids are 16 and 14 and well lets just say Im at it again....Left for Basic in St Jean on Aug 27th 2005....its a long hard road but worth every step of the way. 
I would be reaching my 20 yr on May 14th 2006.....regretting getting out but not for the reasons i got out...Have 2 great kids that are supporting their Mom`s decision to pursure a military career again...Thanks Boys...and a great hubby who is learning what its like to be a Single Parent at times....So dont put off the decision any longer trust me get ur arse into gear and reach for the stars...If this old lady can do it anyone can....

Lead Follow or get the Hell outta the way....


----------



## LIKELY (17 Feb 2006)

Well done Shannon!
Like you I joined the regs in 85 ..spent almost 10 years in the armd corps....didnt get pregnant but got pi$$ed off...no courses/ no promotions. Mid 90's were a crappy time to be in. Joined the reserves when I got out, and did it part time till 1.5 years ago....now I realize it was the only job I loved and that I left the regs for the wrong reasons. So I am currently in the process of getting back in the regs...cant wait. I was a sergeant when I got out of the resevres so I'll probably go in as a cpl....Cant wait. Able to buy back pension...I can do 12 years and retire or even another 20 as I am only 38...Life is looking better already.  you have alot of guts and i applaud you.


----------



## Infantry_wannabe (29 Mar 2006)

Interesting topic for me. I did three years as a trained Private in the Reserves and got out in 2002. I transferred to the SHR/SRR (forget which is which...). I've been thinking of getting back in, maybe sometime over the next year or two.  My impression is that I could get back in without having to be re-trained or go through the full recruiting process. I wonder, is there a particular length of time that has to pass before you have to be re-trained? 

I know there have been some changes (ie. I left just before I would have gotten CADPAT) but nothing I couldn't see being able to pick up quickly. I'm pretty determined to get back as soon as I am physically ready. Anyone have any thoughts on any obstacles I might face or the length of time it might take once I re-apply? I notice an earlier poster mentioned it was relatively quick but he was an officer I think. Maybe there are differences with a former Private.


----------



## kincanucks (29 Mar 2006)

Infantry_wannabe said:
			
		

> Interesting topic for me. I did three years as a trained Private in the Reserves and got out in 2002. I transferred to the SHR/SRR (forget which is which...). I've been thinking of getting back in, maybe sometime over the next year or two.  My impression is that I could get back in without having to be re-trained or go through the full recruiting process. I wonder, is there a particular length of time that has to pass before you have to be re-trained?
> 
> I know there have been some changes (ie. I left just before I would have gotten CADPAT) but nothing I couldn't see being able to pick up quickly. I'm pretty determined to get back as soon as I am physically ready. Anyone have any thoughts on any obstacles I might face or the length of time it might take once I re-apply? I notice an earlier poster mentioned it was relatively quick but he was an officer I think. Maybe there are differences with a former Private.



Back into the reserves?  No involvement on the part of the CFRC/D if you are still on the SRR/SHR.  Just contact the unit you want to join and they will take it from there.  They will even give a better deal when it comes to previous qualifications.


----------



## redleafjumper (30 Mar 2006)

Kincanucks, what is the process if you are still on SHR/SRR, would be changing MOC, and you have been out for a long time (over ten years)?


----------



## kincanucks (30 Mar 2006)

redleafjumper said:
			
		

> Kincanucks, what is the process if you are still on SHR/SRR, would be changing MOC, and you have been out for a long time (over ten years)?



For the reserves or Reg F?


----------



## redleafjumper (30 Mar 2006)

Sorry, I should have said.  It would be old reserve service and going to PRes.


----------



## kincanucks (30 Mar 2006)

redleafjumper said:
			
		

> Sorry, I should have said.  It would be old reserve service and going to PRes.



Well getting any credit for previous trade courses would be out of the question and the reserves don't put the same 10 year cap on basic training as the Regs do so you may get credit for that.  Visit your local reserve unit and start the procress.


----------



## dardt (11 Apr 2006)

Kincanucks,

A follow up to my original post on this subject.

Before I was released in Dec. I was considering a transfer to NCM. I met with the BPSO and none of the trades I was interested in were open (getting near the end of the fiscal year) so I had to take my release. The only restriction on my file is for leadership (obviously since I failed the small party tasking). From the new fiscal year #'s you posted I see those NCM trades are now open. So a couple of questions for you.

1. Is it still a six month waiting period regardless of the reason for release.
2. Would I still be granted a BMQ exemption upon re-enrollment (I was told I would have been granted this in Dec. if I would have transferred to NCM).

Thank-you


----------



## kincanucks (11 Apr 2006)

_1. Is it still a six month waiting period regardless of the reason for release._  Six months to apply and if the reason for release requires investigation than a longer wait after applying.

_2. Would I still be granted a BMQ exemption upon re-enrollment (I was told I would have been granted this in Dec. if I would have transferred to NCM)._ Don't see why not.


----------



## Enzo (3 May 2006)

I suppose that this is as good a place as any to submit this response (I don't know how long it's been since I've posted something) and it may even have some relevance to the topic.

The history of my particular plight is well documented in the murky corners of this site, so not much point going over that terrain. I've had some frustrations and I found it a bit theraputic to express myself from time to time. Bottom line: I regretfully parted ways in 1998 w/ the RCR thinking that I'd be out for 6 months for a bit of rehab, then I figured* I'd return once I sorted myself out a bit eh.

*First lesson kids, NEVER ASSUME ANYTHING. That one's a bit self explanatory.

Needless to say, life didn't work out as I planned. The 90s.... well, not the best time for the CF was it?

So, here's where it is. I've finally been sorted. Meds/Phys/Sec Clr, etc... I've been offered a position within the CF and I'm awaiting the results of my PLAR. No idea as to when the results will be in or where I'll end up. Seems things have changed a bit in the past 8 years and I'm expecting some retraining of course. Wonder if I'll remember how to lace m'boots eh?

And I suppose thats that. 8 years out, just over 7 enduring the process to return. My little bit of advice, if you're thinking of leaving, be absolutely certain. If you do and may one day want to return, cover yourself completely. Take the time to ensure that your options aren't closed to you. Maybe it'll be easier with the proposed changes. I'd like to believe that.

Dunno if that'll be of any use, but it is what it is.


----------



## dardt (8 May 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> _1. Is it still a six month waiting period regardless of the reason for release._  Six months to apply and if the reason for release requires investigation than a longer wait after applying.
> 
> _2. Would I still be granted a BMQ exemption upon re-enrollment (I was told I would have been granted this in Dec. if I would have transferred to NCM)._ Don't see why not.



Follow up questions :

Reference your answer #1 above - Assuming I apply for NCM and the fact I was released because of a leadership issue will I still have to go through this "investigation" before my application can proceed.

Reference your answer #2 above - Would this exemption require going through the PLAR process.

Thank-you,


----------



## kincanucks (8 May 2006)

_Reference your answer #1 above - Assuming I apply for NCM and the fact I was released because of a leadership issue will I still have to go through this "investigation" before my application can proceed._  Yes

_Reference your answer #2 above - Would this exemption require going through the PLAR process._ Yes


----------



## Don_Rigs (13 May 2006)

I can tell you about my experience. I joined in 1993 as a Rad Op/Signal Reserve. I left in 1997 and went on the SHR. About three years ago I started the process of going back in, after learning that my chosen career is in demand. I was in the process for almost three years before finally getting back in. The big stumbling block was my allergy to bee stings, even though I had the same allergy the last time I was in it wasn't documented properly on my file.

Two and a half years later I am finally back in, they have given me credit for my BMQ but as I am now an officer cadet iI will have to do that training (which is just fine). The only problem is that things have changed over the past few years, my reliable babysitter is having health issues and my husband may need to travel a bit for his job, so CAP may be a problem.  To be fair my unit and G1 officer are being very flexible and trying damn hard to make it work, pursuing every avenue possible.


----------



## BWCN (15 May 2006)

Wow I feel I have found some kindred spirits here. I thought I was going to be the oldest one on course but reading through this forum I may have a couple of colleagues who saw Seinfeld the first time around there with me . The 90’s were a brutal time for the CF and that is when I got out of the reserves. We would often start the training year with two full rifles companies only to loose a third of our strength by the spring. My former unit lost 5 excellent NCO’s one year who just through up their arms and walked away because they had had it with all the nonsense. Like someone else has mentioned many of the reasons I left still exist but they don't outweigh the benefits for me as I see it today. I don’t regret leaving but I always missed it and want to do some more before I get too many more gray hairs.

I am going back now as an officer and it has been 10 years, so I am starting from scratch which I don’t mind at all. One of the campaign promises of the new government was to open garrisons in major cities. I really hope this is one they keep because I know that the isolation is a big reason why many are turned-off by the CF. At the same time having shacks and classrooms in urban centres might relieve some of the family concerns that we mature boomerang reservists have about getting courses. For the reserves I think it is vital to have more attention on the social aspects of the unit as well and I don’t just mean getting faced with your buddies in the mess. There should be more events where you can bring your family, let your hair down a bit and get to see your colleagues out of uniform. I think that these are some ways to bring about that “community foot-print” that was mentioned and help with some of the retention issues.


----------



## stoker34 (5 Jun 2006)

Hi everyone..  I am new to this board (and French speaking from Montreal).  I was a Naval Reserve Officer (MARSS) for 1 year only may 1994 to may 1995.  I did BOTC with officers from Regforce in Chilliwack (back then).  I decided to re-enlist as a marine engineer mechanic (Non-commissionned) last october (2005).  I am just about to get a phone call to sign the contract of enrollement.  It is already sure that I DO NOT have to go through the BMQ all over again, Borden already said I am BMQ qualifyed as well as MQ3 qualifyed (I have a degree in marine engineering).  So I go back as fully qualifyed, ready for emplyment.  I am still waiting to see what rank the :skull:y will give me (I assum Leading seaman).  I was surprised I don't have to do BMQ all over again since I did the officers one (BOTC) in 1994 (12 years ago!!).  Anyways, no complains here.  

What can I expect for a rank?  Leading seaman seems logical, right?  


Thanks for the answers

Stoker34


----------



## geo (5 Jun 2006)

Welcome back.

Rank will depend on what the career manglers are willing to give you for equivalencies.

After 12 years, am surprised they have waived BMQ cause I know of several who have been sent back to the start line - cause a lot has changed in the last 12 years.


----------



## squid2006 (5 Aug 2006)

Hey everyone..please give me some of your thoughts..Im thinking of joining again after being out for 10 years...i was in for 16 before as a radio tech then I remustered to aero engine...I took FRP in 96 and have been recently thinking of gettign back in ....do I get back in the army or airforce.....hmmmm...I want to have the chance to serve in a combat theatre and contribute my experience and training.


Thanks all


----------



## kincanucks (5 Aug 2006)

squid2006 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone..please give me some of your thoughts..Im thinking of joining again after being out for 10 years...i was in for 16 before as a radio tech then I remustered to aero engine...I took FRP in 96 and have been recently thinking of gettign back in ....do I get back in the army or airforce.....hmmmm...I want to have the chance to serve in a combat theatre and contribute my experience and training.
> 
> 
> Thanks all



As long as you are capable of doing BMQ again then take your pick of the occupations.


----------



## squid2006 (5 Aug 2006)

why do I have to do basic all over....nothing should have changed right....i was a radio tech for half my military career and then an aero engine tech for the second half and now in civilian life im a licenced truck mechanic on heavy trucks and  trailers...I was told by a recruiting officer that I might not have to do the basic over because of all my trades and experience and I was in for a long time previously. I did 16 years its not like I did 3 and got out....and it was in the reg force...I have 3 medlas...c.d..somalia.. and the nato medal...I was a sgt in the army and when i remustered i was a cpl.....so at least the should make me a cpl again....shouldnt they...


----------



## George Wallace (5 Aug 2006)

Being out for ten years is a long time.  You may be too optimistic in what you expect to get credit for.  Only after seeing the CFRC, will you know what they give you credit for and what you will have to do over again.  If you were not Combat Arms, I would imagine that you will have to do BMQ and SQ, as they are more or less required of everyone these days.

Remember; You are a Soldier First, and a Tradesman Second.


----------



## squid2006 (5 Aug 2006)

When will the government wake up and allow us retired soldiers to return and contribute...with all the wars going on all over the world....our military is getting thinned out....I just want to serv again thats all.


----------



## techie (5 Aug 2006)

squid2006 said:
			
		

> When will the government wake up and allow us retired soldiers to return and contribute...with all the wars going on all over the world....our military is getting thinned out....I just want to serve again that's all.



The military will gladly welcome the return of vets, but how do they know the state the soldier is in, or the amount of information is retained. Why risk injury to the soldiers, or his fellow soldiers if they didn't keep up with their physical fitness.

What use is a solider if he has to be left behind, or be carried away because he is wounded from improper use of equipment, or if hes not in good enough shape and he slows down and gets hit?

There is a reason they do the things they do. If you are willing to serve again, then you should be able to got through the proper process so that you can be trained properly, and contribute to the up most of your ability.


----------



## kincanucks (5 Aug 2006)

squid2006 said:
			
		

> why do I have to do basic all over....nothing should have changed right....i was a radio tech for half my military career and then an aero engine tech for the second half and now in civilian life im a licenced truck mechanic on heavy trucks and  trailers...I was told by a recruiting officer that I might not have to do the basic over because of all my trades and experience and I was in for a long time previously. I did 16 years its not like I did 3 and got out....and it was in the reg force...I have 3 medlas...c.d..somalia.. and the nato medal...I was a sgt in the army and when i remustered i was a cpl.....so at least the should make me a cpl again....shouldnt they...



If you have been out for more than ten years upon your enrolment date then you will do BMQ again and if you are applying for the same occupation and have been out for more than ten years then your case will be assessed by CFRG HQ to see if you can retain any of your qualifications.  Factors that work in your favour are if you have been employed in a field that is relevant to your previous occupation.  If you are applying for an occupation for which you have no experience at all, military or civilian, than you get nothing.  After saying all that applications such as these are reviewed on a case by case basis.

_When will the government wake up and allow us retired soldiers to return and contribute...with all the wars going on all over the world....our military is getting thinned out....I just want to serve again that's all._

When will people who got out under the FRP and basically ran away while the running was good stop whining about what the CF should do with them and what the CF supposedly owes them.   :'(  Should have stuck it out.  So if you are so damn interested in serving your country haul your ass down to the CFRC/D and see what you can do for the CF not what the CF can do for you.  That happened 10 years ago when they gave you a pile of money.

Note:  Try writing properly if you want people to take you seriously.  Your writing skill is indicative of a teenager not an adult.


----------



## navymich (5 Aug 2006)

According to a post made recently by squid, he's not rejoining anyway:


> I cant  reinlist ...wish I could..but i have been informed that I would have to repay my pension back and also my son is in the reg force in afghanistan so Im pretty much up to date on how the army works still.



Which I find interesting, because last I checked, there isn't a CFRC/D open on a Saturday that he could have gotten information like this from.  This would then mean that he already knew about not rejoining, which would make the bandwidth of his posts on this thread, plus the time and effort of the people that responded to him, a waste unfortunately.


----------



## kincanucks (5 Aug 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> According to a post made recently by squid, he's not rejoining anyway:
> Which I find interesting, because last I checked, there isn't a CFRC/D open on a Saturday that he could have gotten information like this from.  This would then mean that he already knew about not rejoining, which would make the bandwidth of his posts on this thread, plus the time and effort of the people that responded to him, a waste unfortunately.



What in a different thread?


----------



## navymich (5 Aug 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> What in a different thread?


Yes, as he replied here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/48451/post-423193.html#msg423193


----------



## George Wallace (5 Aug 2006)

Well, anyway, it may be a waste on him, or he is a waste, but it was still good info for someone else to know who may be in the same boat, but with more of a clue and determination.


----------



## navymich (5 Aug 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Well, anyway, it may be a waste on him, or he is a waste, but it was still good info for someone else to know who may be in the same boat, but with more of a clue and determination.



Agree.  As always, Kincanucks information is always a benefit to someone, somewhere, sometime.


----------



## kincanucks (5 Aug 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> Agree.  As always, Kincanucks information is always a benefit to someone, somewhere, sometime.



 :-[ Thank you.  Sometimes but since I have left recruiting my GAFF may not be too high at times.


----------



## squid2006 (6 Aug 2006)

Just for your info..none of this has been a waste on me. As for the comment on no recruiting center being open, I found out about paying back my pension from another ex military person who already looked into this. And as for kincanucks comment on taking Frp as running...I didn't run nor did I get a pile of money like you think. And also I was not expecting the military to do things for me..I wanted to do things for my country. Just wanted to clear things up...I'm not that bad of a person..how about cutting me some slack.


----------



## navymich (6 Aug 2006)

squid2006 said:
			
		

> ...I found out about paying back my pension from another ex military person who already looked into this...


Before you close all of your doors on rejoining, you might want to check into this yourself too.  I don't know the whole situation of either of you, but if even the smallest detail is different in your situations, the outcome would be effected.  

There are people in the reserves that are ex-Reg with a pension.  If they receive a long-term contract, they are given it as an "annuitant with previous reg force service".  They must then take 30 days IIRC of unpaid leave each year.  I will admit that I don't know much more then that about it, but I'm sure that someone else on the boards can give you more information on it.


----------



## ifeelweird (7 Aug 2006)

Direct entry into the SRR is one way to go about it.  Once in the SRR, you can scootch into your local reserve unit.  Your rank entering the SRR will most probably be the rank you left with.  Once in the reserves (the reserve unit handles your transfer), you will be subject to a medical, fit test and security check (for your moc).  Basically, you do the latter so you can be employed in some position.  It is not an absolute must that everything be done back-to-back in some cases.  Then, if you want, you can either take a class B contract in the reserves or get your component transfer in to the RegF.

This is a bit of a back door back in but people are entitled by law/policy and so they should be informed of this option.  The recruiting center does not determine whether you are suitable for direct entry into the SRR; rather, it is NDHQ.


----------



## kincanucks (7 Aug 2006)

Before running off to the nearest CFRC/D to apply to the SRR one must remember that entry into the SRR is for those that have a special qualification for which there is a service requirement.  While ex Reg F members may have some qualifications there is no guarantee that they will be accepted into the SRR.  In fact, in six years of recruiting I have seen none of the SRR applicants that applied through my CFRC/D make it and that included ex CWOs and officers.  SRR is an entry plan of days gone by and I wouldn't be surprised if the powers to be deleted it and stop offering it as an option to releasing members.


----------



## spud (20 Aug 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> When will people who got out under the FRP and basically ran away while the running was good stop whining about what the CF should do with them and what the CF supposedly owes them.   :'(  Should have stuck it out.  So if you are so damn interested in serving your country haul your *** down to the CFRC/D and see what you can do for the CF not what the CF can do for you.  That happened 10 years ago when they gave you a pile of money.



With respect, please do not lump everyone who took FRP into the "running away while the running was good" category. I got out of a dead-end trade that no longer even exists to pursure some career goals, went back to school and got a diploma, opened a business which I still own and have done some things I would not have been able to do in the CF. However....I am in the process of returning to the CF because I feel at this point in my life that when I left I had some unfinished business and some things in the CF I would like to accomplish while I still can. 

I will have to do boot camp which I don't look forward to but then I don't look forward to the "fish hook" at a medical exam but I do it anyway. I will be at the bottom, will get the crap jobs, blah blah and my eight years of previous service will only mean something to me, nobody else. That's life! If you're getting back in and you expect anything different, best keep moving on.


----------



## RetiredRoyal (22 Sep 2006)

I've just begun the process of re-enrollment. 

I have a hurdle to clear I was hoping someone may have experience with. I left the reg force 4C, voluntary, no charges, court martials etc. I went on the supp list and within a year transfered to the Primary reserve. I served there for about 1.5 yrs and requested to be excused from parades adn training for 180 days. It was granted, I moved and never went back. 

I was working full time and going to university. My unit was operational and interpretted tee 75% commitment as 3 full weekends a month.

Anyway, I found out a little while ago I was released 5F from the primary reserve, 'not advantageously employable--failure to parade on regular basis'.

The release documents were sent to my old address, I never recieved them, so could not respond.

Has anyone got experience with having the terms of release changed? I spoke with the Career Manager of my trade who said that it could be a show stopper and that it's possible to get the terms changed if you sing a good song.

PM or post if you have any insight.

Pro Patria.


----------



## RetiredRoyal (22 Sep 2006)

I recently spoke with an old platoon mate who just retired with his 20. He said he ran into another of our troops in Pet last year that just got back into infantry after being out more than 10 yrs.

My take on it is that you may have to do TQ3 again if you've been employed outside your trade but they will generally allow you to be a recruit school bypass.

My experience with SRR and reserve units was getting busted two ranks from my srr rank to fill a position in the primary reserve when they claimed there were no positions in my rank. On enrollment I found that there was indeed an emptly position that they were holding for a reservist whom they were trying to get on an SLC.

My advice, don't sign the relinquish rank form without thorough investigation.


----------



## kincanucks (22 Sep 2006)

Reg F - 4C and Res F 5f.  Two different release items and therefore no change. It doesn't matter if you were released from the Reg f and to be re enrolled in to the Reg F the CFRC/D will have have ask for a re enrolment wavier if they deemed you to be worthy.  Good Luck.


----------



## RetiredRoyal (22 Sep 2006)

thanks for your response. 

The CM figured that the reserve unit may have been giving me one last shot in the arm. 5F is not the advantageously employable one....that'd be a 5D, and it's too late for a grievance.

Thanks again.


----------



## RetiredRoyal (23 Sep 2006)

serving in the 90's was tuff. My base closed and the local housing market was depressed. The officers got their posting messages a month or so before the OR's...jump on housing market. A M/cpl spec 1 was making 38,000  a year...they now make almost 59,000. There were no privates, therefore no promotions and no way for many to make base rank for IPS.

Tuff decisions in tuff times. I was lucky enough to get a college education, most of a university education and a job teaching my military trades civilian equivalent. Many who thought they could get civvy jobs took FRP or 4 C release...


----------



## JSR OP (23 Sep 2006)

I have gone through the process of changing a 5F to a 4C.  I was with the Brocks, went NES and was released.  Two or three years later,  I went back to college in Barrie and thought about getting back into the reserves to supplement my meager income.  Long story short, I went with a bunch of papers I had from when I was in before, showed them to a WO there at the armouries, who then informed me that I was Dishonourably Discharged, and since I didn't know that, I should contact my MP, as I may have a legal case against the government....So I did.  A Ministerial Inquiry was initiated, an investigation begun into the circumstances of my release, and after a while, the Commander, LFCA directed my release item be changed to 4C , with a caveat that if I go NES I would be released 5F with no chance of it being reversed again.  
I ended up joining the Comm Res in Borden, and 4 years later CTed to the Reg force, and here I am today.

I still have all the paperwork....just in case!


Good luck, it can be done!


----------



## RetiredRoyal (23 Sep 2006)

How long did it take?


----------



## JSR OP (23 Sep 2006)

well, it took me two years to get back in, and some of the dates on some of the paperwork I have from the inquiry don't quite add up, or go in sequence, but I think it was about 6 to 8 months for the decision for the change of release status came through.


----------



## RetiredRoyal (23 Sep 2006)

i found the doc's i received are messed up too. The OR put the wrong COS year, NDHQ refused to grant a 5f because the unit didn't follow the QR&O for a 5f release, etc....sat on someones desk for 18 months...etc etc...the final entry date on itis nov 01...my locker was emptied but my supply docs weren't credited with all the kit, stuff like that.

The kicker is they have me down as the wrong trade...


----------

